# Suchmaschine programmieren (wie bei Windows)



## LittleJavaCup (6. Jun 2010)

Hi,
ich versuche mir im Moment Java etwas näher zu bringen und habe mir schon eine Benutzeroberfläche für mein Projekt *Suchmaschine*  gebastelt.
Mir stellt sich im Moment nur die Frage ob es überhaupt möglich ist eine Suchmaschine (so eine wie bei Windows XP mit den Hund) zu programmieren oder ob Windows Java nicht die möglichen Rechte freigibt um auf den PC mit einem Java-Programm suchen zu können/dürfen.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob jemand hier vielleicht weiss ob sowas möglich ist und wie ich am besten vorgehen könnte um es in die grafische Benutzeroberfläche einzubauen. 

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus. ^^

Lg LittleJavaCup


----------



## madboy (6. Jun 2010)

Die Rechtevergabe sollte nicht das Problem sein. Ich hoffe doch, dass sich auch die Windowsinterne Suche an Berechtigungen hält ;-)

Die Suche an sich gestaltet sich schwieriger wenn du nicht nur nach Dateinamen sondern auch nach Inhalten suchen willst.
Suche nach Dateinamen ist einfach, wenn es nicht auf die Performance ankommt: nimm das root-Verzeichnis (z.B. C) und durchsuche dies rekursiv. Achtung, das kann LANGE dauern.
Für die Suche nach Inhalten kommt mir spontan Apache Lucene - Overview in den Sinn.


----------



## hemeroc (6. Jun 2010)

Noch ein paa Hinweise:

Ich weiß ja ned wies unter Windows mit Verknüpfungen ist aber unter Linux musst du auf jeden Fall auf symlinks achten, da diese dich in eine endlosschleife führen können.
Normalerweise wird im Hintergrund ein Suchindex erstellt der dann mit deinem programm durchsucht wird. Den index erstellt dein Programm dann laufend so ist die einzelne Suche dann wesentlich performanter.
LG Hemeroc


----------

